

Multi-Person Motion Tracking via RF Body Reflections - jcr
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/86299

======
Isamu
RF body reflections ... so radar?

Ah yes:

"To address these challenges, WiZ builds on Frequency Modulated Carrier Waves
(FMCW), a radar technique that provides TOF measurements. WiZ introduces
multi-shift FMCW, a multi-antenna extension to FMCW where the signal
transmitted by different antennas is structured in a particular way to
disentangle the TOFs corresponding to different people and eliminate the
impact of fictitious TOFs that do not correspond to a physical target."

Looks very cool. Thanks for posting this.

------
trebor
I saw something like this not too long ago. Quite a lot of potential
applications for it, and not many of them good.

